# mpls craigs list



## spoker (Apr 10, 2015)

kinda koolhttp://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/4939242750.html,look at 3rd post,thanks


----------



## spoker (Apr 10, 2015)

try again http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/4939242750.html


----------



## spoker (Apr 10, 2015)

3rd strike http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/bik/4972822139.html


----------



## oskisan (Apr 10, 2015)

It's a great bike...  A buddy of mine has it and I have seen it in person on our last ride. Keith is a great guy, give him a call or email him!

Ken


----------

